
As New Cold War Looms, China Struggles to Grasp Trump's End Game - kristianp
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-22/as-new-cold-war-looms-china-struggles-to-grasp-trump-s-end-game
======
NotPaidToPost
This article seems rather disingenuous to me.

Of course China knows exactly what Trump is doing. This is both a negotiating
tactics and a long term attempt to curb China's rise.

In the short term the tactics may work to extract concessions from China. But
China will absolutely make sure that it is not held at gun point again and
thus in the long term it won't work.

